# Fish eating my plants?



## Lewisgod (Dec 1, 2011)

Im new to the hobby but ive been noticing that my fish have been eating my plants recently; im aware that this is going to happen but does it mean they're not getting fed enough or is it just natural?

Also, ive had a few snail looking things that are really small that have been growing around on my plants and fish decorations, wonder where they have came from? and what benefits will they have in my tank? 

Thanks


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

What kind of fish do you have, and what kind of plants are they?

Snails come in on live plants. You have to rinse them really well and look over them super hard to get rid of them all and any eggs before planting them, if you don't want them. Otherwise, you'll be fine unless you over feed... then they will breed like mad.


----------



## Lewisgod (Dec 1, 2011)

I have two red tailed sharks, 2 guipes and a white fish im not sure on what it is D;
The plants i dont really have a clue,but they seem to be eating one in particular rather than eating all of them?

The snails arent a huge problem,what size do they tend to grow too?


----------



## TypeYourTextHere (Apr 20, 2011)

Can you post pics for an ID?


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Depends on the type of snail.

How big is your tank? You are only supposed to keep ONE red tailed shark in a tank (unless you have a 100g+ tank where they can establish territories), or they will fight and kill each other. You're gonna' need to re-home one of them. They get large too - 6".

Can you post a pic of the fish in question and the plant?


----------

